# Is my 921 not getting nightly reboots?



## David K (Nov 27, 2004)

I know that the nightly reboots are important to prevent memory leaks, so I started using one of the 921's qwerks to my advantage. I use the SD outputs (s-vid) for SD and I use the HD outputs (DVI) for HD. When you shut the 921 down in SD mode, when it gets it's nightly reboot it changes the output res in the menu to 480p, this is a known issue, the next time I want to watch HD, I switch the 921 to the HD outputs and pull up the menu and change it back to 1080i. I started shutting down the 921 in SD mode on purpose so that I could tell the next day if it got the nightly reboot, every now and then it will miss one (1080i will still be selected), when this happens I do a manual reboot. Since I've been doing this I've had no problems with 921.

Well for the last week, when I pull up the menu, it's still on 1080i !?!. Am I getting the nightly reboot? Or did they fix this issue? I don't believe they fixed the issue because I can do a front panel reset while on the SD outputs and it will change to 480p. Since I noticed this I've also noticed slow downs and other issues, so I started manually rebooting the 921 when I see the 1080i and the issues have went away. Other than staring at the box at 2:00 AM, how can you tell if the reboots are happening?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

It is much easier just putting the PIP box in the upper left hand corner in before retiring for the night. The next day just check the PIP box. If it is in the lower right corner, the 921 re-booted.


----------



## David K (Nov 27, 2004)

To be honest, I found this by mistake, since 80% of our viewing is SD, 9 times out of 10 it's shut down in SD mode. But I don't go a day with out at least looking at HD, thus the findings. The PIP is a good Idea, however I think I'll find it in the upper left corner in the morning because I don't think I'm getting the reboots for one reason or another.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Mine doesn't reboot every night. I'm lucky if it reboots once every ten days or so. I do a manual soft reboot every few days.


----------



## UT_Texan (Dec 9, 2004)

I too have noticed this. I used to not turn off the unit but since the aspect issue has bitten me bad since 212 I started doing this. By the way it doesn't seem to help as by the evening i have to pull the card about 5 times a week.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I wouldn't pull the smart card that many times a week. It can tear up the smart card reader in the receiver or wear out the contacts on the smart card itself. It is better to do a power cord reboot or a power button reboot. I do a nightly power cord reboot since my 921 doesn't reboot nightly by itself. I have the 921 plugged into a cheap surge protector with a on/off switch. I just flip the switch behing the receiver and then turn it back on and it reboots. I have to do this quite often anyway since it will lock up sometimes in sd mode or the aspect ratios stay locked in one aspect;stretched even on hd.:nono2:


----------



## UT_Texan (Dec 9, 2004)

That isn't that simple for me or I would. It would require me to pull out the Tv, trying not to unplug cables, crawl behind tv to get to ups to unplug it there. Don't know why they don't make the plug removable from unit since sometimes the only way to fix E* units is to unplug. I figure E* can replace the unit/card since it has so many issues that require a reboot.


----------



## HailScroob (Aug 3, 2004)

Mine stopped rebooting with L211 - and that's when it all went to crap. So, on a lark, I started doing just a power button "soft" reboot as I walked by the thing on my way out the door in the morning… and 95% of the weirdness is gone. No 692 errors, no missed timers and only occasional menu slowdowns/freezes.


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

UT_Texan said:


> That isn't that simple for me or I would. It would require me to pull out the Tv, trying not to unplug cables, crawl behind tv to get to ups to unplug it there. Don't know why they don't make the plug removable from unit since sometimes the only way to fix E* units is to unplug. I figure E* can replace the unit/card since it has so many issues that require a reboot.


I also had the access problem. What I did was get to the plug and install a on/off timer. The unit now has the power shut off at 2:00am to 2:30am, every day. This has cleared up a lot of problems.


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

lapplegate said:


> I also had the access problem. What I did was get to the plug and install a on/off timer. The unit now has the power shut off at 2:00am to 2:30am, every day. This has cleared up a lot of problems.


Now you are thinking, good idea.


----------



## David K (Nov 27, 2004)

That is a good Idea!!! I may pick me up a timer this weekend. (although it is kind of ridiculous we have to do this). At any rate good thinking!!


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I don't understand this whole mindset. The memory leaks are caused by defects in the software. While Dish applied the "nightly reboot" fix as a temporarily work-around, their long term goal should still have been (and should continue to be) to fix the root cause of these memory leaks. The system should *not* have to be rebooted nightly; this behavior should be removed, rather than encouraged.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Slordak said:


> I don't understand this whole mindset. The memory leaks are caused by defects in the software. While Dish applied the "nightly reboot" fix as a temporarily work-around, their long term goal should still have been (and should continue to be) to fix the root cause of these memory leaks. The system should *not* have to be rebooted nightly; this behavior should be removed, rather than encouraged.


Excellent point! I agree with you Slordak 100%!!


----------



## David K (Nov 27, 2004)

I agree as well, like I posted earlier it's ridiculous we have to do this, but unfortunately.


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

Slordak said:


> I don't understand this whole mindset. The memory leaks are caused by defects in the software. While Dish applied the "nightly reboot" fix as a temporarily work-around, their long term goal should still have been (and should continue to be) to fix the root cause of these memory leaks. The system should *not* have to be rebooted nightly; this behavior should be removed, rather than encouraged.


Slordak,
I also agree with the fact that the workarounds do not address the root cause. It is sad when a high end receiver, like the 921, needs to have an entire forum devoted to reporting bugs and finding a workaround for them.

Perhaps the true root cause does not lie in the "fixing" of the problems, but in the ability to fix them.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

lapplegate said:


> ... Perhaps the true root cause does not lie in the "fixing" of the problems, but in the ability to fix them.


Precisely.


----------

